# Thanks for such great support and activity during pandemic quarantine era!



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I realized that I haven't been checking the forum as much recently, and several other "regulars" have made similar observations when posting on a topic that has been up for a few days. 

As "real" life begins again, I was thinking about how important this forum had been during the isolation we endured for 18 months, not just the routinue care and questions about Havanese but the coffee shop discussions about dealing with covid-19 issues, and those great Zoom calls that were organized so that we could meet "in-person" when we were confined to our homes. I want to thank those "regulars" who I won't try to list here (other than KRandell with her Panda-puppy thread and Dogfather), for keeping us engaged during those months.

I plan to keep dropping in but wanted to take a moment to thank folks on the forum for the past 18 months!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Great Post and completely agree with everything you’ve said😊😘


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cassandra said:


> I plan to keep dropping in but wanted to take a moment to thank folks on the forum for the past 18 months!!





GoWithTheFlo said:


> Great Post and completely agree with everything you’ve said😊😘


 Yes, I think @Cassandra pretty much said it all and there is not much more to add. I think speaking from my own experience, this pandemic has been devastating to all of us. My life has been irrevocably changed as a result and I think other people too. As I said last month, a good friend and business associate and her husband succumbed to Covid within hours of each other - AND THEY WERE VACCINATED! Havanese Forum and caring for Ricky is one of those things that has kept me relatively sane during this period.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank DOG for our dogs!!!


----------

